# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  SQL GRANT privilege to multiple tables - one or two commands?  how?

## picketyfence

GRANT INSERT ON
          (I need to grant the user privileges to BOTH orders & orderline.   

Do I begin:
GRANT INSERT ON   orders.orderline?
OR
GRANT INSERT ON   orders (orderline)?  
OR
make em separate commands?  or what?   it is unclear.     And then of course go on to TO ...blah blah blah 

AND
MUST GRANT blahblahblah & TO blahblahblah BE on SEPARATE LINES?  OR CAN IT ALL BE ON ONE LINE?

----------


## rmiao

Which rdbms?

----------


## picketyfence

Im a student & dont know yet what those letters stand for?

----------


## skhanal

A GRANT statement is applicable to one object at a time, so you have to run two GRANTs for two tables.

----------


## picketyfence

So does this seem to make sense below, since orders is really one table & orderline is a sep one?:

GRANT INSERT ON orders to Smith, Jones
OR
GRANT INSERT ON orderline to Smith, Jones

thanks!!!

----------


## skhanal

That will do.

----------


## picketyfence

thanks very much      been stumbling all over that one    yet it probably is not the "biggest" deal.....
thanks!

----------

